# Songs that elude you



## crazydiamond (Dec 17, 2009)

Just curious if there are songs that have/still elude you as far as playing them goes. For me "Lazy" by Deep Purple has always been a tough one. Getting closer though. :smile:


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

pat travers..."snortin' whiskey drinking cocaine"

alvin lee (ten years after)...."i'm goin' home"

jeff beck..."ain't superstitious"


----------

